# Another 1000 for Don!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

5000 post's for Don, yet more wisdom passed on to us mere mortals!
Well done Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

it is truely a wonder how he has any time for anything else but predatortalk. I am seriously thinking he hasn't been hunting in a while.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not hunted my usual schedule this past winter, certainly not because of time on the computer. Although I truly enjoy your companies I would much rather be alone in the field. I do manage to get out shooting once a week though.... it keeps two of my fingers limber, the typing keeps the rest of them going.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dont let him fool you folks, he has an antenna on his ball cap wired to his pc, and a laptop setup like the cops and types while driving. And a bot that wakes him for replies on PT that way he's current on new posts. And probably has a minimum of 3 spare batteries with 5 hours life each in a bandoleer across his chest. Oh yea we know the guy well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who sent you pics ? Don't forget the helicopter blades on the antenna that keep everything charged


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought they were for cooling the brain!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

5k and still going hes our EVERY READY PREDATOR PURSUER !!!!!! Types faster than a 220 Swift !!!! Responds faster than an Ole Male Coyote lookin for a night of lovin ( notice did not use the word OLD). Thanks Don for your words of wisdom and the others too. You have become the lungs of PT. Thanks for all you contribute!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah that !!

X2

Good going ol Mr. Fast fingers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think everyone has said what has to be said about your contributions to PT, TRULY an ANCHOR.

I think you need a break, if your up this way I have 5262 Garlic Plants that need weeding and some Arizona Loving!! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guy's I truly enjoy the time i spend here on PT and hope that I have at least entertained you in some fashion be it useful information or the occasional humor that my trivial mind can't seem to let go of. I appreciate you all because you are Predator Talk.

Rick, I wish I could my friend, and when the weeding was done we could eat bear chorizo and watch your colorful kids play. BTW Did you plant kohlrabi this year?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I think everyone has said what has to be said about your contributions to PT, TRULY an ANCHOR.
> 
> I think you need a break, if your up this way I have 5262 Garlic Plants that need weeding and some Arizona Loving!! HA!!


Did you really mean Anchor or did it sound like that!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks guy's I truly enjoy the time i spend here on PT and hope that I have at least entertained you in some fashion be it useful information or the occasional humor that my trivial mind can't seem to let go of. I appreciate you all because you are Predator Talk.
> 
> Rick, I wish I could my friend, and when the weeding was done we could eat bear chorizo and watch your colorful kids play. BTW Did you plant kohlrabi this year?


 Sure did, growing like crazy, going to rename it Japanese Kohlrabi.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Did you really mean Anchor or did it sound like that!?


 Like a ships anchor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I know what an anchor is hassell, don't worry that one back fired!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Be sure to send us some photos again this year of your weirdest looking plants Rick







.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Be sure to send us some photos again this year of your weirdest looking plants Rick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They never discovered that lab you have hidden in that back barn did they. All those experiments gone wild.

Sorry Don for hijacking your glory







. Your still the man of the hour. Did you buy a new key board yet ? Better question...how many have you gone through ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

5000------*5000-------wow!!!!WOW!!!!!----Thats Great Don--its been a pleasure reading your post------------------congrads---------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip ! I appreciate it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Donnie Boy!! 5k Good Grief just dont know what else to say about that!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I wonder how many of those 5k were actually about hunting? I would say 1k on hunting, 2k on making us laugh, and 2k on checking if the rest of us are still alive. Regardless all good stuff and great to have Don around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah as much as it pains me to say it he's a top chap!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well could be worst Matt he could Chap your Top !! or other places !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You plonker Rodney!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess thats a good thing?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Young brother meets older brother!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rodney..so your a Plonker eh.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At least he's not a "git" or even worse a "cheeky git"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thats saved for only special people!

Sorry Rodney only meant as a bit of fun.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No problem on this side of the lake ! I am sure I been called worst and didnt know it. LOL I think!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Come to think of it when I was younger they called me a Plinker. Now I am in my 50,s I have progressed to a Plonker. I guess with more years and experience I will becone a Plunker !!!!! Progress not Perfection !!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don, you have wayyyy too much time on your hands. Congrats on the big 5,000......


----------

